# how to cut cover moulding for wall to vaulted ceiling



## Greg Lampman (Jan 29, 2017)

:nerd2:Using 3/4" x 3/4" cove moulding to attach to walls and vaulted ceiling angle. I built a two story three season room last year, tieing it into my bilevel house with walk out basement. No problem, but this is kicking my butt. and i have blurry vision to deal with. Somethings just don't look right. That said. 
I have T&G white ash boards on walls and ceiling. The vaulted ceiling (top floor of course) has a 8 degree angle from a horizontal level rise. I trigged that out, by measuring 9"horizontally and then it was 1.25 inches to the ceiling boards. 

How to cut the cove moulding to make a nice corner that matches, sort of like you would do for crown moulding, except this is just plain old 3/4 x 3/4 cove moulding. Do I need to set the angle on my power mitre saw to 45 degrees and then cut a bevel cut of x degrees so the insides match? Always been able to figure something out. Ugh. 

Thanks for any ideas. greg


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I may not fully understand this but....*

If you have a horizontal molding, why can't you just cope the 8 degree inclined one to fit it? Nevermind trying to miter it. :nerd2:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Usually the easiest solution to trimming from a straight wall to a vaulted ceiling is to use a decorative corner block.


----------

